# Bright/Hot Pink Betta?



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Juuust wondering has anyone ever seen a bright/hot pink/magenta kind of colored betta? I don't mean a red, or a pale pink... I mean like fuscia.. I don't know if I spelled that right...  If you can find one... especially a female, brightly colored, I want it! Please post pics if you find/know of one!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

This is Pallas, a boy who was probably the closest I've ever seen to hot pink. Sadly he's gone now to fishy heaven .... but he was awesome


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Awww.. RIP Pallas.  Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I know what your saying. I would love a SUPER pink betta too. The ones your do fine are always pail or turn red after some aging :/

Here is my pink boy Rosebud.

The orange HM passed. His name was Torch


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

The orange color is also VERY nice! One day I want a divided tank with a rainbow of bettas...  red, pink, orange, yellow, green, blue, purple!  I'm sorry about your guy passing too.  Rosebud is a cutie. He definitely has the pink going for him!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I saw a very pink male on AB like a month ago but haven't seen one since. It was a US breeder that doesn't post much on there and I can't remember his name. I know! I'm a lot of help! Lol!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, how's Neon for you? (Just check my avatar!)


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

This guy is the pinkest betta I have ever seen, there are a lot listed that say 'pink', but I've never felt they were pink until this guy came along...


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

that betta looks like bubble gum lol


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

denaliwind said:


> This guy is the pinkest betta I have ever seen, there are a lot listed that say 'pink', but I've never felt they were pink until this guy came along...


OMG me wants!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

That is an awesome pink betta, denali! That is kinda the color I am looking for. That nice bright, hot pink kind of color.  Too bad the pic is from 2006!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

iheartmybettas said:


> I saw a very pink male on AB like a month ago but haven't seen one since. It was a US breeder that doesn't post much on there and I can't remember his name. I know! I'm a lot of help! Lol!


LOL! That's ok!! Thanks for trying!! hahaha


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

baylee767 said:


> Well, how's Neon for you? (Just check my avatar!)


 He is a pretty pink boy! I like him.


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

I know this post is old, but I came across it while searching google for other hot pink bettas. I've never seen one before since I bought this guy from petco the other day:


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

OMG! He is beautiful! Do you know what type of Betta he is?


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

He's a half-moon. It's hard to get pics of him while he's flaring though... he can be pretty shy. But, when he does flare he moves around alot so I can't get a non-blurry image of him without flash

I also took a pic of him with flash, which turned out interesting. His fins are usually bright pink, but the blue/turquoise in the flash shows through on his body to give him this iridescent purple look.

Here's the pic...


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

wow, awesome!  He's cute. I just got a little female from petco who is "kinda" pink!! haha... She's the closest to pink I have found locally. White/cream body and pink fins... here's some preliminary pics of her in her petco tub!

View attachment 31499

View attachment 31500

View attachment 31501


----------



## caroro (May 26, 2010)

Looks like she has little polka dots on her fins too!


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Here's one I took a pic of at the local pet store last year...no good now, but still, very pretty...


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

yup, she does have spots on her anal fin!  cool crowntail!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Hot pink ones are soooo cool


----------

